# New pics of Coley



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

He's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

He's so handsome!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a handsome boy...I like the 1st picture, is he looking at the doggy bed on the floor thinking who is that for?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He's a handsome boy. I wonder if there is any way to retrieve those pics?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a beautiful boy!! Man he is growing up so fast.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow.....he's is sooooo handsome!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

bout time we got to see Coley again, he's growing now isn't he, he's a handsome boy !!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing ! Those pictures made my day....and made me smile !!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. He's quite the handsome boy and definately growing fast. I haven't taken him in to weigh him but will do that soon as well. OMG, there's about 2X in the day that he gets the zoomies. 3:00 pm and 7:00 pm. He starts in the house and I quickly have to get him outside and down the deck stairs and off the patio so he can run free and wild in the grass. It's soooo amazing. He is sooooo fast! I told Dee we have to get a vid of that and get it posted. It's amazing. He ran into my legs misjudging the distance and just about clocked me a couple of days ago. We've learned to just stand there because we never know which way he's going to swerve to miss us.

He's such a clown. He's talked twice in the past week. He gets very protective down here in the office if a new voice comes in the door or he's startled from sleep. The other day the hot tub guy came in (his name is Fuzzy - nuff said) and Cole didn't like him. So, brave guy that he is started barking (huge bark, btw) from underneath my desk and then he started talking to the guy!!!!!! OMG, we all laughed and I was talking to a vendor on the phone and had to call him back. I can't type what he said - it was like bawwraahaaraawaa.

Then he did it to me the other day when I wasn't getting his food fast enough. He was sitting in the middle of the kitchen floor watching me get his pumpkin out of the frig and did the same thing. Dee heard him this time. What a character!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like Life Is Good for you and Coley.
He is just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! And sounds like he has the greatest personality to go with that handsome face. Love when they get the zoomies. Bama got the zoomies last night in the pouring rain. It cracked me up.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Just looked at Cole again and noticed your new sig, with the Duke in the background watching over you all, I did some pics ages ago pretty much the same with Fred watching over. I can well imagine what a little character he is already and I'll bet he's so much fun to have around


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Cindy, I missed these till now. Coley is such a gorgeous guy!!
Hope I can meet him in person someday! and hilarious too!
So glad you got this great joy of a baby boy!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww Coley is so handsome! And zoomies are the best.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

He is a handsome boy. I would love to hear him talking that has to be adorable.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Coley is such a character! He sure is a handsome boy and getting so big. Sounds like he is enjoying his summer.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cindy, he is so very handsome!!! I am happy to see more pics... 
You have to love the zoomies and the talking..... my hubbies german shorthaired talks.... she is a riot!!!!! 
Of course I egg her on.... ahhhhhWooooWoooooooWooooooo....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a handsome devil for sure.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's gorgeous and love the fact that he looks so different,from yr other boy!.
I would love to see a video of the zoomies as well as one of him talking.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh boy he is so handsome and looks as if he knows it - just want to give that boy a BIG hug


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He is such a handsome boy....what beautiful coloring!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's such a handsome guy and getting so big! He sounds like Ike. He too gets the zoomies mid afternoon and again at 7 o'clock each night, like clockwork. Ike also 'talks' when he gets frustrated. It's hilarious. I swear he mimics words he's heard. I hope you're able to catch Cole in the act. I never can catch Ike. He sees my camera and completely turns off.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

He is adorable, and obviously so full of character! Too funny that he is protective from under the desk!! I love seeing puppies have full-on zoomies, how someone cannot laugh when they're so silly like that would be beyond me!
Too bad you lost so many of your other pictures, but the ones you did post look great!!

Kim


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is one hansome boyand when they have the zoomies it just cracks me up life would not be the same without a dog or dogs


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Cutie patootie!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke's Momma*

Duke's Momma

Coley is such a HANDSOME BOY-he is growing!!


----------



## Murphys Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

He sure is a beautiful boy !


----------

